# help with Omega D2V enlarger



## carvel (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a problem that I hope somebody understands as I certainly don't. I have used an Omega D2V enlarger for more than 30 years with no problems. Last week I had to replace the bulb. To do that, I removed the large condenser in the aluminum enclosure and the condenser behind the opening door above that and then reached into the enclosure at the top and changed the bulb. I then replaced everything as I have done before but since then, I have been completely unable to focus the 50 mm enlarging lens that I have used for years. No matter what position on the column the negative carrier and the the condenser is, I can get only an unfocused blob on the paper. With a 75 mm lens, I can focus. With the 50 mm lens as the bellows is closed, the image appears as if it is coming into focus but never does. I have replaced everything several times and have done this many times in the past. This is a very simple machine and the answer must be very simple (and obvious) but I can't see it. Does anybody else?


----------



## maris (Apr 12, 2010)

My Omega D2V instruction manual indicates that a 50mm lens should be mounted on a flat lens board and will deliver magnifications between 5.2x and 17.7x. Wind the head of the enlarger to the bottom of the column and try to focus. Should work. If not, hmmm, I don't know!

By the way there is no need to dismantle the condensers to change the bulb. Just lift off the black lamp house after undoing the lock screw which is just above the variable condenser swing door.


----------



## Dwig (Apr 13, 2010)

As Maris said, there is no need to remove the condensers to replace the lamp. That said, there is nothing about the condenser placement that will affect image focus in any way. Incorrectly placed condensers will cause evenness of illumination issues, but not focus issues.

If you are having focusing problems the fault lies in the lens mounting, bellows travel, and/or the negative carrrier placement. The latter is all but impossible to get wrong. If you haven't remounted the lens, a 50mm lens should be on a flat plate and not a cone, then perhaps in changing the lamp you've done something to block the travel of the focusing mechanism preventing a complete collapse of the bellows.


----------



## carvel (Apr 17, 2010)

You were right. The flat board seems to work although I have not done much yet.


----------



## carvel (Apr 17, 2010)

See my reply to Maris. Thank you.


----------



## Gerald-LF (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello carvel,

I am at the moment refurbishing a D2V-XL.  Did you ever have a shot at realigning the enlarger head.
Well done on sorting out the focusing problem.

Gerald


----------

